# Heart Breaker... BFT



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys (and Gals) please aim for the soft pectoral fin area of a BFT. Had him to yak yesterday and aimed for the head (to not waste any meat). Gaff is sharp and strong but there is just not enough leverage, like standing on a boat, to get the high probability of penetration. 

Hit him with the gaff on that hard 'nape' covering, he flipped over and 5 mins later the hook pulls and I watch dinner swim away. Easy 20-25#'r..... 

Go for high p(K), probability of (Kill), penetration and soft area.

Lesson Learned!!











Still a great day with a super sunset -- 










Cheers and ya they are still out there.
Stressless


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry to hear that. Id love to catch a bft


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Ouch! Thanks for the report.. I think you kayakers are the only people fishing anymore.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bummer! I will be posting my near heartbreak BFT video from Friday later today. I had to go for the tail grab because I was so tangled up in my other line. Fish flailed back in the water after I brought him in the Yak. I was very lucky to grab him again. Get back out there & getcha another one!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I hate to hear that. I've lost many of fish right at the boat, and they always seem to be the biggest ones. Good luck on your next one!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

How far off the beach are you guys getting these blackfin? I want to go out and target them off the sup, Im getting tired of pulling on kings.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice 

It was nice meeting you and scaley
Yesterday.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Bob...had to be a bad feeling watching it get away.  

I kind of figured you would go in after it like it was a shrimp net :whistling: 

I still laugh thinking about that time you dove off the dock swimming after that net.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

The BFT have been as close as the back of the 2nd bar, but seem to be more consistent in the 1.5-2 mile range. Good luck with that SUP/BFT thing. The one I caught last Friday was 23.8 lbs & the most powerful lb for lb beast I've ever done battle with. Hope your SUP has a seatbelt...


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

ha yeah I bet it will pull me around if Im lucky enough to hook one. I keep a kayak drift sock tied to my leash plug for quick deployment when I hook a big fish, that shortens the fight and keeps me from getting towed to far. Thanks for the heads up and the reports.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Ah so the BFT are still hanging around! Sucks to be so close to dinner and watch it disappear though


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, what a bummer. Only fish Ive gaffed are Mahi. Kings and the three BFT I caught got all tail grabbed. Once you get em in though, hang on for dear life, they will rattle your brains thats for sure.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya - he hit a lure and was kinda foul hooked the hook pulled through the skin. To keep them (and Bobos) from that SHAKE as soon as you get them in the boat and unhooked take a knife and "brain" them - 










Follow as many steps as possible and your tuna will be even better - the heart keeps beating after the brain is destroyed so brain then bleed. The full steps are here: http://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/pdfs/factsheets/handling_offshorecatch.pdf or http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F %2Fwww.bdoutdoors.com%2Fforums%2Fattachments%2Ffishing-hunting-cooking-recipes%2F375591d1346438887-how-sashimi-fish-cleaning.pdf&ei=lzd2UK3bLIXY9ATV1YHgBw&usg=AFQjCNFYFFIXRMFIERtZtXu5iLyk-PMozw&cad=rja

Cheers and good eating --- 

It works for YFT as well - full bleeding and braining pics in this post.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/rig-trip-09-10-nov-killed-yft-w-zoomin-newman-2646/


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The link didnt work for me.

Where you using a deep diving lure?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bob - where have I heard that story before? Sorry bud - I know the feeling


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Bob. I went for a headshot on one of JDs BFT and it almost turned out bad.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Fixed the link and just sharing - hard enough to hook one, then bring'em to the yak - I got two in this Spring and missed the big run a couple weeks ago. 

Mark - I've been swimming the reef offshore at Navarre - it has two buoys on the North/South end now - looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

That sucks on the Tuna. BTW I used your recipe for smoking kings on Saturday and it was awesome.


----------

